# How many anubias? (Nana)



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I was wondering how many Anubias Nana it would take for there to be any nitrate control? Like for them to eat a noticeable amount of nitrates? I have one in my ten gallon and have been having great luck with it so I was thinking about adding some more and hoping to reap some benefits...


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have only recently begun keeping live plants in my tanks, and the water quality improvments are real. In my 75 gal. I've gone from accumulating 20-40 nitrate per week down to 5-10 nitrate per week consistantly. I LOVE anubias. Not only very tough and hardy, but also grows in low light and doesn't need to be "planted". And its a beatifull, low growing plant. But for nitrate controll I would recommend fast growing plants like hygrophyla, anacharis, hornwort. I'm sure additional anubias-es would help with ammo/ nitrate, but anubias is a slow grower, and some variety will add interest to the tank as well as being better at controling nitrate accumulation. 
Good luck!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

rsskylight04 said:


> I have only recently begun keeping live plants in my tanks, and the water quality improvments are real. In my 75 gal. I've gone from accumulating 20-40 nitrate per week down to 5-10 nitrate per week consistantly. I LOVE anubias. Not only very tough and hardy, but also grows in low light and doesn't need to be "planted". And its a beatifull, low growing plant. But for nitrate controll I would recommend fast growing plants like hygrophyla, anacharis, hornwort. I'm sure additional anubias-es would help with ammo/ nitrate, but anubias is a slow grower, and some variety will add interest to the tank as well as being better at controling nitrate accumulation.
> Good luck!


Thanks! I kinda just want to stick to anubias for now though, because I don't use any special lights on my tanks nor do I use any ferts or plant products and my anubias has been growing! I also don't have substrate so I like that I can tie the anubias to a rock...I will check out the ones you mentioned though...


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

that's going to be difficult. anubias arent particularly good for nitrate control. it would require a ridiculous amount of anubias plants present in order to put in a dent in nitrates. 

there are different species anubias though if you desire variety.


----------

